# Hardwood Plywood?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Anyone have line on some good 'quality' ash or oak stain grade 3/4 plywood on the east side of Houston? Closer to Anahuac, the better. HomeDepot's wood is no bueno along with Lowes.
appreciate it..gb


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Do you have a McCoy's nearby? The one in Bastrop has a pretty good selection of stain grade plywood.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......there is one at Pasadena. Worth a shot. thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If necessary, you can always go to Clark's Hardwoods in the Heights. they have several choices all better than Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

http://www.hilllumber.com/

Mont Belview, tx


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hill's is down the road from us.....never been there, but have heard good things. I'll give them a call this a.m. Thanks everyone. gb


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

*Clark's*

I second Clarks.
They have about any kind of wood you want.
Ain't cheap but awesome place!!!



MT Stringer said:


> If necessary, you can always go to Clark's Hardwoods in the Heights. they have several choices all better than Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

theres also a mccoys in old part of baytown also.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

clarks will have either red or white oak in stain grade also prpbably have it in lumber core if you need it
talk to steve cranford 713-862-6628
good luck
ps.
they are off of 6th st, exit sawyer / taylor off I10 west turn right go to usener turn left it will take you to white oak turn right on white oak and follow it around turns to 6th at studewood , 3 blks turn left on frasier clarks is at the end of street.


----------

